# VS Miraculous/Bombshell bra



## rosegasm (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm a 34d and I tried on the first Miraculous bra just for kicks. Let's just say it was extremely amusing to be wearing flotation devices and I looked even MORE top heavy than I already was (my body type is an inverted triangle). 

_Okay, briefly I contemplated implants (I lost weight and they don't look so great anymore) and I wanted to see what they would look like._

Today I got an e-mail about their newest bra---the Miraculous bra is now convertible!!!

Yay for the Itties, but wtheck. How are they supposed to stay up for the bigger girls? :dunno

Has anyone bought one? Are you happy with it? How does your SO feel about it?


----------

